# Resident Permit for student



## suryamailz (Sep 25, 2012)

I am a student here in Thessaloniki and to visit anyother schengen countries I need a greek resident permit which they give for students.

Can anyone tell from where and how can I apply for it


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Best go to local KEP and they will advise


----------



## kefvmr05 (Sep 25, 2012)

suryamailz said:


> I am a student here in Thessaloniki and to visit anyother schengen countries I need a greek resident permit which they give for students.
> 
> Can anyone tell from where and how can I apply for it


these things are usually done at the local police station, well mine was anyway


----------



## suryamailz (Sep 25, 2012)

kefvmr05 said:


> these things are usually done at the local police station, well mine was anyway


How long did it take to get after applying ?


----------



## kefvmr05 (Sep 25, 2012)

kefvmr05 said:


> these things are usually done at the local police station, well mine was anyway


It took about 10 days


----------

